# Charcuterie forum...



## dernektambura (Feb 16, 2019)

m I missing or was I unable to find it but seems like there is no charcuterie section.... Charcuterie is work of art for itself that is different than everything else.... it is the long term producing meat and it has its own set of rules to achieve and produce good product...


----------



## chilerelleno (Feb 16, 2019)

Forum: Preserving Food
https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/#preserving-food.172
Subforum: Curing
https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forums/curing.3102/
Subforum: Drying and Dehydrating
https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forums/drying-dehydrating.173/

Lots of charcuterie going on here, beautiful meats.


----------



## dernektambura (Feb 16, 2019)

thank you for the pointers..


----------

